# Arizona Fur Con 2016



## KahluaFennec (Jun 10, 2016)

Who is goooing? 

Arizona Fur Con - Home


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

eh... I'm not usually one for cons, but given that it'll start 7 days after my bday, i might just make it a late bday present


----------

